# New Punch Habanos



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Anyone tried one of these yet? New to the Swiss market only. Look yummy.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Navydoc said:


> Anyone tried one of these yet? New to the Swiss market only. Look yummy.


No, but they sure do look yummy!


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Anyone tried one of these yet? New to the Swiss market only. Look yummy.


No, but if you are offering, I can email you my address.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

The Prince said:


> No, but if you are offering, I can email you my address.


Ummm..think I have your address from the Tennis Game that never happened...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

'bout time they put out a punch robusto.
now if they ever release it worldwide, along with the RA Beli, i'd be very happy.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I will let you know soon. I am working on a box and its a toughie. I want it intact and I need to send it to a friend first so he can send it to me.

I should have the box in two weeks or less time. I heard only a limited number of boxes will be made.

RPB


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

That is a fine looking cigar.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Anyone tried one of these yet? New to the Swiss market only. Look yummy.


Somebody on another board smoked one said it tasted like a Punch Punch, which isn't bad except the Punch Punch is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Ummm..think I have your address from the Tennis Game that never happened...


You recovered enough yet Biatch?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> You recovered enough yet Biatch?


I don't think there is any recovery from what we laid on him!!


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

I also got an email today and the follow up photo on the web site looked so good that I had to order one! 
they look so good (on the photo anyway), who cares what they taste like!


----------



## habanohal (Sep 7, 2005)

no differant tasteing than Punch Punch. Another ploy for getting above a regular price for these.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> You recovered enough yet Biatch?


I've heard he is actually out of bed and using a wheelchair now!

Pretty fast recovery all things considered :gn


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> You recovered enough yet Biatch?


Where's my little "Bring It On" hand icon....around here somewhere....oh well maybe this will work :fu J/K, love you Dave


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Where's my little "Bring It On" hand icon....around here somewhere....oh well maybe this will work :fu J/K, love you Dave


Get ready....


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Get ready....


 u YUCK!!!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Get ready....


When I hear the doctor snap those rubber gloves, I know he's reaching for that stuff and then that's when we stop being friends.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> When I hear the doctor snap those rubber gloves, I know he's reaching for that stuff and then that's when we stop being friends.


Aww come on guys....it's not that bad...OK, maybe a little discomfort. Well, better you than me. Hehe


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Aww come on guys....it's not that bad...OK, maybe a little discomfort. Well, better you than me. Hehe


I feel a new user title coming on for the Doc... Knows Men's Mineshafts.... or .... That's not my finger..... or ... This'l only hurt you. :r


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I don't get the punch punch similarity! Not a bad smoke, but only had one so far, so I can't give a proper review yet. I liked the one I had though, but they do need to sit a while.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Am so intrigued that I'm looking to get some samplers.

(Found a willing seller.)


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

cigartexan said:


> I don't get the punch punch similarity! Not a bad smoke, but only had one so far, so I can't give a proper review yet. I liked the one I had though, but they do need to sit a while.


so far from their picture they look much better than any punch punch I have had recently, on the other hand there is a claim by the seller that only 1200 boxes were made, well in that case they may go up in price in 5 yrs or so,, (though can't trust ALTADIS on any limited editions, if they sell well, they will make more!)


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

The Punch robustos are Waaay better than the recent (post '01, or for that matter post '97) punch punch,
I got my first box a few days ago (May 05 box date), it is on the edge of getting to the puberty perid, but they are great! already smoked 3 of them in 2 days! and just ordered another box! 

Tried to upload some pictures but all my pictures are 1.2 to 1.5 KB, and don't know how to reduce their size in photoshop - maybe later!


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

You can reduce a pictures size using Microsoft Paint. Just go to image and then click on stretch/skew and put a number lower then 100 in there. 

These look interesting and would only be worth it if they come intact. I just don't see the point in spending $320ish+ on an EL/Regional release that come non-intact


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

I have 2 of these and am planning on lighting them up @ LOLH. Will post a review if it is warranted.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> I have 2 of these and am planning on lighting them up @ LOLH. Will post a review if it is warranted.


Any review of a new cigar is warranted! :w


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

cvm4 said:


> Any review of a new cigar is warranted! :w


Well, I agree, I guess I put it that way in hopes that it will warrant a good review lol


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

cvm4 said:


> You can reduce a pictures size using Microsoft Paint. Just go to image and then click on stretch/skew and put a number lower then 100 in there.
> 
> These look interesting and would only be worth it if they come intact. I just don't see the point in spending $320ish+ on an EL/Regional release that come non-intact


Not sure what you mean by non-intact, but as far as the money spent, IMO its worth every penny, compared to a lots of the crap out there these days, these are - actually I better stop here, the box I got had a number almost half of the 1200 they made, well you just heard from me - these actually suck! do not buy any, I think they are too expensive and are going to rot soon!! if you need to try one and don't want to spend the money, PM me!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

wow those look good


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

ESP said:


> Not sure what you mean by non-intact, but as far as the money spent, IMO its worth every penny, compared to a lots of the crap out there these days, these are - actually I better stop here, the box I got had a number almost half of the 1200 they made, well you just heard from me - these actually suck! do not buy any, I think they are too expensive and are going to rot soon!! if you need to try one and don't want to spend the money, PM me!


PM sent.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

By non-intact, I mean no box or bands. I have YET to find a Swiss vendor that has'm in stock and ships intact. But I have a German friend that would be willing to help me out.


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Somebody on another board smoked one said it tasted like a Punch Punch, which isn't bad except the Punch Punch is a lot cheaper.


mmmmmmm...Punch Punch! I smoked one my last trip to Mexico and loved it, so if these Robustos are better...mmmmm


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Would a 10 pack look something like this?! [Crap, a bit out of focus]

OK . . . OK . . . I know I'm being a tease. I just couldn't help it; was so excited when I got a shipment in from a friend overseas.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Would a 10 pack look something like this?! [Crap, a bit out of focus]
> 
> OK . . . OK . . . I know I'm being a tease. I just couldn't help it; was so excited when I got a shipment in from a friend overseas.


That is quite a tease Mo.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cvm4 said:


> By non-intact, I mean no box or bands. I have YET to find a Swiss vendor that has'm in stock and ships intact. But I have a German friend that would be willing to help me out.


There is a Swiss vendor that USUALLY ships intact. It depends where you live. I know for sure he does here in Fl.  P.M. sent. I have some of these intact, but I don't really collect cigars. They will go up in ash as soon as they are ready.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Anyone tried one of these yet? New to the Swiss market only. Look yummy.


so when you gonna do a split on these doc im good for a 5ver or 10 if there that good I need to stock up on med size cigars for the vegas herf in november


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Got to try one last night at Poker's Patio.

Didn't taste like a Punch to me! A bit young, could have benefitted from age. Started out stronger & more complex than most Punch with less flavor. About half way it really started to blossom with hints of fruity, sweet/spicy flavor & a bit of a twang. Very enjoyable & not like any other cigars out there. An interesting new blend . . . or is it a revitalized old blend?!  

These things retail (in Europe) for about $100-$150 more per box than most robustos. Is it worth it for the money? Well, I guess if you don't mind paying extra. As for me, I'll have to think if I want to spend that much to on a cigar.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

MoTheMan said:


> Got to try one last night at Poker's Patio.
> 
> Didn't taste like a Punch to me! A bit young, could have benefitted from age. Started out stronger & more complex than most Punch with less flavor. About half way it really started to blossom with hints of fruity, sweet/spicy flavor & a bit of a twang. Very enjoyable & not like any other cigars out there. An interesting new blend . . . or is it a revitalized old blend?!
> 
> These things retail (in Europe) for about $100-$150 more per box than most robustos. Is it worth it for the money? Well, I guess if you don't mind paying extra. As for me, I'll have to think if I want to spend that much to on a cigar.


IMO these will rock in 5-10 yrs, just the way they are now with just 4mo age on them (a bit sick with signs of greatness showng up once in a while!). smoking them now is not advisable if you listen to your reason, but I, personally have been smoking them since I got my first box last week - agains all logic! I like them already and I think if anyone's got the patience (and loads of £$) to lay some away in the deep space 9, they will be rewarded. of course just my :2


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm going to fire one up this week and the rest are going down for a long nap.


----------

